# Kobe interview on AM 570 KLAC Los Angeles



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kobe is currently interviewing with the Loose Cannons on AM 570 and states that he DOES NOT want to go anywhere. He is however demanding Jerry Buss contacts him personally if things are to be mended. Go online to listen if possible...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm listening to it right now. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just said he doesn't want to go anywhere else...he WANTS TO be a Laker, but he wants things to be resolved.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

No problem...great interview..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

good news!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Heard thids on Dan Patricks show as well about 30 minutes ago, he said basically that he talked to PJ after being on with Steven A and PJ told him to clam down and they would work things out in the front office, he said that he trusts PJ and tat he believes he and PJ would be back next season. 

Kobe needs to go on vacation and stop waching NBA ball, does the man ever vacation, he has some Lebron envy going on an needs to chill, the media blitz he's making is crazy and he's flip flopping around.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I took lunch early to go listen to Dan Patrick. Kobe really sounded like he wanted to stay. He sounded depressed talking about the things he was, and that everything had come so far. I really think he doesnt want to go anywhere, and that he just is desperate to shake up the organization.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Replays Of The Interview At 2 And 3 O'clock Pst...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

No I will not forgive kobe for what he said earlier. We are about the name on the front not the name on the back. Jus trade his sorry *** and get some young guys in here. Hes going to opt out on us in 09. 

Peace Easy Kobe.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree, I am for the Lakers first and only. Unfortunately, I dont think we can get anything close to equal value for Kobe, so it would be in our best interest to keep him.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> No I will not forgive kobe for what he said earlier. We are about the name on the front not the name on the back. Jus trade his sorry *** and get some young guys in here. Hes going to opt out on us in 09.
> 
> Peace Easy Kobe.


Yeah, we are about the name on the front of the jersey. But the name on the front of they jersey hasn't been all that competitive lately. Don't we all want the Lakers to get better? 

If the FO has been dishonest w/ Kobe, they need to apologize to him. 

Kobe needs to apologize to the fans. 

Mr. Clutch needs to do some "consulting."

It's time to make this off season more productive and put this behind us. Let's get some players and f#$^* win!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927



> Later, Bryant talked to Dan Patrick on ESPN Radio and seemed to reconsider slightly.
> 
> "I'm so tired of talking," Bryant said. "It's tough. I always dreamed about retiring as a Laker. I just hope and hope that something can be resolved. Something can be figured out. Just something so I can stay here and be in this city and be with the team I love."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Call him Buss family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Swallow your freaking pride and figure this crud out. If you listened to him on 570AM at this point that is all he wants at this point! Unreal!!! Kobe asks for a trade and the Lakers organization has "no comment"?!? This isn't a court case! The Lakers can and will go on without Kobe but he isn't asking for much. Magic and West to the rescue....please dear god!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Man, after all this madness I think I need to have some sleep. Hope when I wake up we'll have a good news


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe's lost a lot of supporters in the past 24 hours. hope he knows what he's doing. gawd, i'm sick of all this.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank You Phil Jackson. At least someone knows how to manage a team. *I would rather have Kobe for two years than take any kind of trash the Bulls or the Clippers could give us.* *I don't care whether it's Deng, Nocioni whatever it NEVER AMOUNTS OR REPLACES KOBE! You could of made the same argument with an aging Shaq three years ago. A Caron and a Lamar may be somewhat fair according to a trade meter but will never amount to half of what Shaq did for the Lakers or what Kobe still can do.*


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Silk D said:


> kobe's lost a lot of supporters in the past 24 hours. hope he knows what he's doing. gawd, i'm sick of all this.


From what I've been seeing on a lot of sites and polls; He gained a lot of supporters(from people who were initially neutral about Kobe, though). Of course the people that always disliked him...still dislike him


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The One said:


> From what I've been seeing on a lot of sites and polls; He gained a lot of supporters(from people who were initially neutral about Kobe, though). Of course the people that always disliked him...still dislike him


I was talking about laker fans. other bball fans are obviously thrilled to see the mess that is the lakers right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Did anybody actually listen to the interview? The most important thing that was said was:

- Lakers management told Phil Jackson that they were going to look for cap space during his 04 exit interview. 
- Lakers management (specifically Jerry Buss) told Kobe Bryant that they were looking to compete for titles right away in his 04 exit interview, mentioning nothing about cap space to Kobe apparently. 

Granted, we all knew the Lakers weren't going to contend right away after trading Shaq, but why in the hell is the Lakers FO saying one thing to Jackson and another to Kobe? WTH? 

My trust in this organization over the past few years has waned incredibly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand some of the Lakers fans all of a sudden turning on Kobe...

I'm glad he's doing what he's doing. Yes, it would suck if he left (I don't think he's going to be traded) but if what he is saying is the truth about the Lakers front office and management, then why hate on him?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I know from the start that the FO could've handled the Phil Jakson/Kobe/Shaq feud better.


Mitch started it with his way of disrespecting Shaq, then the Buss conspiracy and the once in a while source/report from a "insider"


No wonder Kobe wants a stable, No BS personality running the floor.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> Did anybody actually listen to the interview? The most important thing that was said was:
> 
> - Lakers management told Phil Jackson that they were going to look for cap space during his 04 exit interview.
> - Lakers management (specifically Jerry Buss) told Kobe Bryant that they were looking to compete for titles right away in his 04 exit interview, mentioning nothing about cap space to Kobe apparently.
> ...


Seriously, no one else has been bringing that up. Kobe has the right to be pissed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I don't understand some of the Lakers fans all of a sudden turning on Kobe...
> 
> I'm glad he's doing what he's doing. Yes, it would suck if he left (I don't think he's going to be traded) but if what he is saying is the truth about the Lakers front office and management, then why hate on him?


I'm thinking the same way. Can't understand it at all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fans who were neutral on Kobe are starting to like him because they want him on their favorite team. Just look at every team forum on this site. All of them have Kobe threads. Tell me he and the Lakers aren't the face of the league. That's why I will be ****ing pissed if we goto into a decade or more of the obscurity. Please don't turn us into zombie Celtics fans.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Quick! There is man-lovefest going on between Shaq and Kobe! Quick keep Kobe and trade for Shaq! How about a three way deal between us, Miami, and Utah where we end up with Shaq and Fisher. We give up Odom, Kwame, and Vlad Rad...what? it could happen!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I, for the record, support Kobe and I support the Lakers. If he leaves then so be it. Im still gonna be a Laker fan after Kobe, but i will still be thoroughly pissed at the FO for allowing this to happen! Kobe is right! Hes doing what i would do if i was in his situation and thats rattle the cage to force the organization to make some moves and he is also clearing his name! Ive said it once and ill say it again, hes doing what KG should have done a loooong time ago.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I, for the record, support Kobe and I support the Lakers. If he leaves then so be it. Im still gonna be a Laker fan after Kobe, but i will still be thoroughly pissed at the FO for allowing this to happen! Kobe is right! Hes doing what i would do if i was in his situation and thats rattle the cage to force the organization to make some moves and he is also clearing his name! Ive said it once and ill say it again, hes doing what KG should have done a loooong time ago.



you got something there again, man. we are all so quick to judge kg for being "too loyal" and not demanding something to be done to improve his team. then at the same time, we are critical of kobe for being "too selfish" for doing the exact opposite. which is it? who out there has done it the "right way"? i fear that this is just a component of our human culture. it is so much easier (and sometimes more lucrative) to criticize than to create.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I, for the record, support Kobe and I support the Lakers. If he leaves then so be it. Im still gonna be a Laker fan after Kobe, but i will still be thoroughly pissed at the FO for allowing this to happen! Kobe is right! Hes doing what i would do if i was in his situation and thats rattle the cage to force the organization to make some moves and he is also clearing his name! Ive said it once and ill say it again, hes doing what KG should have done a loooong time ago.


Damn right.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fans who were neutral on Kobe are starting to like him because they want him on their favorite team. Just look at every team forum on this site. All of them have Kobe threads. Tell me he and the Lakers aren't the face of the league. That's why I will be ****ing pissed if we goto into a decade or more of the obscurity. Please don't turn us into zombie Celtics fans.


No offense, but you're being pretty biased if you think the Lakers are the face of the league. Kobe Bryant sure (along with some other stars), but not the Lakers. Maybe when they're winning, but not at this point. 90% of casual NBA fans probably don't know anybody on the Lakers starting line up outside of Kobe and maybe Odom. 

I'm just mentioning this point because I think that it's this sort of thinking (that the Lakers are the "face of the league") that might be getting your front office into trouble. Their complacency tells me that they think they're just going to be able to get big time players here through free agency or the MLE or whatever, but the truth is they aren't, because the Lakers aren't this huge appealing scenario right now. 

Player wise, yeah Kobe is one of the faces of the league. But in terms of current franchises, I'd say teams like the Heat, Spurs, Suns, and Pistons are far more the faces of the league than anybody else. It's why those teams have been able to get the big name players like Finley, Mourning, Payton, Jones, Williams, Webber, Walker, Rose, etc. 

Granted some of those players are declining, but they still contribute. My point is basically, that if the Lakers office wants to get back to being the "face of the league", they're going to have to make some moves so that the big players want to go there. Not just wait around and expect things to happen for them because they're the "face of the league".

Either way, I think this whole situation might be the best thing to happen to you guys down the road. It could really light a fire in the Lakers front office and get the ball rolling. And if they put a good enough team out there on the court for Kobe, than you'll start to see those big names come around.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

EHL said:


> My trust in this organization over the past few years has waned incredibly.



Yeah probably since about 2000 when Jerry West left. We have a problem in the FO on this team clearly. WE have a nutless GM and an owner's son who wants to be the GM. From what Ive seen, owners who choose draft picks are never good for the team. West left the Lakers when they started taking his decison making powers away, that was the stupidest thing this franchise has done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> No offense, but you're being pretty biased if you think the Lakers are the face of the league. Kobe Bryant sure (along with some other stars), but not the Lakers. Maybe when they're winning, but not at this point. 90% of casual NBA fans probably don't know anybody on the Lakers starting line up outside of Kobe and maybe Odom.
> 
> I'm just mentioning this point because I think that it's this sort of thinking (that the Lakers are the "face of the league") that might be getting your front office into trouble. Their complacency tells me that they think they're just going to be able to get big time players here through free agency or the MLE or whatever, but the truth is they aren't, because the Lakers aren't this huge appealing scenario right now.
> 
> ...


You took this pretty indepth. I have to ask though. How many mediocre teams(like the Lakers since '05) have as many national television appearances as the Lakers? Biased is hardly the world to describe me.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You took this pretty indepth. I have to ask though. How many mediocre teams(like the Lakers since '05) have as many national television appearances as the Lakers? Biased is hardly the world to describe me.


The same number of mediocre teams that have Kobe Bryant on them. I wasn't trying to offend the Lakers with my post, but basically it boils down to this: Kobe is the draw for viewership, not the Laker franchise itself.

Not that I think it would happen, but if Kobe actually did get traded, I think you'd see a steady decline in national television appearances if the Lakers remained "mediocre".


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I have to agree with pay ton. The Lakers still have a huge following, and have one of the most marketable players in the league, but that isnt enough to get things done. It kinda feels like the Lakers FO has been waiting for something to fall into their laps because we are "The Lakers." They still have to go out and get talent, good draft picks, and responsible contracts so that we have that allure again. That is when free agents come to your team for a paycut. Not when you pay Kwame Brown 20% of the salary cap.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ It's definitely a little bit of both; the draw of Kobe and the Lakers having the largest fan base in the country. Now, because of their mediocrity, Kobe is the draw moreso. What that percentage split is, is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Last time I checked, Kobe is a member of the Lakers. :laugh:


----------

